
It's Hard Today to Know Where to Spend Your Time Learning - platz
http://thecodist.com/article/it_39_s_hard_today_to_know_where_to_spend_your_time_learning
======
hvd
I agree with the authors views. I'd say its most valuable: 1\. Learn what you
like 2\. Diversify your learning into non coding skills like finance and
pyschology and understanding the complexity of the world. 3\. Learn a problem
solving mindset thats domain independent. what do people here think?

